# Watson's first 'proper' groom



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Watson had his first trim today. He has had puppy grooms before, so was quite happy at the groomers. 
What do you think?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh bless him 
He looks scrumptious, but I bet he'll feel happier after a nice muddy walk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very lovely! But yes I can see the pining 'where's my smell gone?' eyes


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where did my comment go?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Was it so offensive the mods removed it immediately?


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

He thinks he looks great. Definitely prancing around the house.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

With that face you just want to reach out and give him lots of cuddles. Just beautiful.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, look at his face, has he had a mucky walk to spoil it all yet?!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Dawn, I refused to take him to his favourite meadow. Kept him on local neatly mowed common today. Thursday will mark the end of clean dog & the return of the mud monster - he is to play with his best pal Stanley


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

He looks gorgeous! Look at those eyes :hug:


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

He looks great!!! Such a cutie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely, lovely boy.


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Bless him! He's gorgeous


----------

